# What kind of Piranha is this...



## Fang (May 21, 2003)

Hi , Just bought this little guy a couple of days ago... Was hoping one of you or Frank could tell me what kind it is... this is the best picture I could get right now...

Any help would be appreciated...

Thanks,
Fang


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

its still a baby i think its a baby rhom


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I also agree, it looks like my baby rhom or "Black Piranha", or it could be a spilo cf
the picture makes it to tell, how much did you pay for him?? where are you located??

this is my malnurished baby rhom, does he look like this, (except for the tail of course)


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

I also recently picked up a fish similar to both pics, i have pics of him below. He was labled as a black piranha. where are you guys located????

Oburi


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Fang said:


> Hi , Just bought this little guy a couple of days ago... Was hoping one of you or Frank could tell me what kind it is... this is the best picture I could get right now...
> 
> Any help would be appreciated...
> 
> ...


 i better pick will help alot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

westchester, new york where you guys get your rhom?


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2003)

oburi said:


> I also recently picked up a fish similar to both pics, i have pics of him below. He was labled as a black piranha. where are you guys located????
> 
> Oburi


The second picture of yours looks alot like mine, this was also marked black piranha.

I'm from Illinois...

I've attached a photo I just took, most of the time he's setting like in the corner ready to ambush anything that moves in the tank, or he will troll around the tank slow and stealthy... but as you can see by the photo , I thought I'd see if he would come out if I put my finger to the glass, and he slowly moved towards my finger like he was stalking it... Pretty cool...

Thanks,
Fang


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

i am in OR

my fish is active and swims back and fourth most of the day sometimes he'll chill in one area in the tank, usually around the heater. I have been trying to vary his diet, right now i got him eating blood worms,some krill,raw squid, occasional feeders, and some hikari gold pellets. hes somewhat picky but i always see his stomach fat.







im trying to get him to start eating raw shrimp.

Oburi


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

Im pretty sure its a baby rhom


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Seems a Rhom but a better and close side pic could help...







!


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2003)

Here are some photos of it I took tonight much better photos than the last... 
Is it a black rhom ? Or what kind is it if it's old enough yet to I.D. ...

Thanks Once Again,
Fang


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2003)

and another pic...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

that guy is tiiiiny, though taking a healthy dump I see. Definitely a serra species. It looks like the baby rhoms I've seen but they also look like the spilo cf's at that size.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Does the tail look like a Rhom?

Not sure.


----------

